# Looking for...



## wibowhunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm looking to get a 12' or 13' canoe, one that is lightweight to handle myself and yet big enough for myself and my daughter when she comes along. Ideally I'd like to fish out of it, and take it hunting (so somewhat spacious). I'm a little gunshy of aluminum becuase of the bumps/bruises/leaks they can develop if they hit sharp objects, but should I really be?? I've looked in to the Old Town Discovery 119 (11'9) and the Pelican Navigator (13'6")... I can't seem to find any place near Grand Rapids that carries them though, does anyone know of any stores/shops? Gander and Dicks would both have to special order them and it doesn't make sense to spend $150ish just to have it shipped to the store... Any input would be appreciated! Thanks...


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

My Wenonah Solo-Plus is 16'6" long and 32" at the waterline. It weighs 60lbs in Royalex which is a plastic foam laminate. It is tough, they make white-water canoes out of Royalex. It paddles very nicely, it really is a true solo, it is just big enough for you and your daughter. I bought mine for my son and myself to fish out of. I could paddle upstream 3 or 4 miles with him last year, he would help some.This year he is getting a new paddle and will become more of a partner in the paddling dept.

My only knock on the Solo-Plus is that it has minimal rocker. I fish alot of rivers, and could use about 1 1/2" of rocker I believe. I think if you buy a canoe that is 12' long with enough beam (wide enough) for two people it will not paddle well. There are some 12 pack style canoes that paddle well, they are solo craft. If you can afford the extra money one of the more affordable options is Mohawk Canoe, I have never paddled one, but they seem nice if check them out at http://www.mohawkcanoes.com/solo.html 

Good luck whatever you choose, but think about how it paddles before you buy. Maybe try a demo, it will be worth it. They first boat I looked at was a fat, slow, pig. I'm not paddling a ferrari, but it paddles nicely and it was worth saving for.


----------



## wibowhunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice fisheater! i'll have to check those mohawks out...


----------

